# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  φωτογραφική μηχανή turbo x dm-8365

## gcostas

Καλή σας μέρα
έχει η κόρη μου μια Φ. μηχανή σαν αυτή του τίτλου.Ενώ δείχνει κανονικά το θέμα στην οθόνη άν φωτογραφίσω εμφανίζονται μαύρες οριζόντιες γραμμές που γράφονται στην μνήμη.Παρακαλώ πριν πάρω κατσαβίδια, :Cursing:  		άν έχει κάποιος φίλος κάποια εμπειρία ας μου δώσει κάποια συμβουλή.
                                    Ευχαριστώ

                                 Κώστας

----------


## gcostas

> Καλή σας μέρα
> έχει η κόρη μου μια Φ. μηχανή σαν αυτή του τίτλου.Ενώ δείχνει κανονικά το θέμα στην οθόνη άν φωτογραφίσω εμφανίζονται μαύρες οριζόντιες γραμμές που γράφονται στην μνήμη.Παρακαλώ πριν πάρω κατσαβίδια,         άν έχει κάποιος φίλος κάποια εμπειρία ας μου δώσει κάποια συμβουλή.
>                                     Ευχαριστώ
> 
>                                  Κώστας


Για σας πάλι.
               πριν την ανοίξω την πήγα στο πλαίσιο ,παρ όλα όσα περιγράφονται προηγουμένως (περιγραφή βλάβης) η απάντηση ήταν " είναι χαλασμένος ο φακός ????? δεν μπορεί να επισκευασθή γιατί δεν υπάρχουν ανταλακτικά ". Σε ερώτηση μου ποιος το έγραψε αυτό και τέλος πάντων πως μπορώ να επικοι νωνήσω μαζί του μου απάντησαν ότι αυτή η απάντηση της εταιρείας και δεν χρειάζεται να επικοινωνήσω με κανέναν. Πέρα από αυτό η μηχανή αγοράστηκε πριν δύο χρόνια νομίζω λοιπόν ότι νομικά είναι υποχρεωμένοι να έχουν ανταλακτικα , *ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ*  κανείς δεν με ενημέρωσε όταν την αγόρασα ότι μπορει να πάθω κάτι τέτοιο . Το μόνο που μου μένει λοιπόν είναι να πώ σε όσους περισότερους μπορώ ότι όταν αγοράζουν μηχανήματα με το σήμα Turbo X να ξέρουν ΄τι υπάρχει πιθανότητα μετά την εγγύηση να τους πουν *ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΤΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΑ ΠΕΤΑΞΕ ΤΟ !!!

*ο παθών και ελπίζω ο μαθών :Confused1:  
                        Κώστας Γαλάνης

----------

